# PLEASE play along!



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is there a way we can post it on the calendar at the top of the page? Truthfully, I have never looked at it (the calendar), but will do so as soon as I post this reply. If not, it's a good idea to start a thread.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Great idea!!! Team Tito does it again!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I checked, and you can add it to the calendar!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

At risk of being a party pooper, a real easy way of finding shows and making plans to either enter or attend as a spectator, is to go to Infodog and check by state. You'll get the whole scoop...

http://www.infodog.com/showinfo/state.htm


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

once again, I've learned something from you 



Pointgold said:


> At risk of being a party pooper, a real easy way of finding shows and making plans to either enter or attend as a spectator, is to go to Infodog and check by state. You'll get the whole scoop...
> 
> http://www.infodog.com/showinfo/state.htm


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

For different agility venues go to
agilityevents.net


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Why not make this thread,a sticker!.
I think it's a great idear!.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

And also on the AKC website:
http://www.akc.org/events/search/


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Agility trials for CA, AZ and NV

Southwest Agility Calendar
http://agilek9s.net/calendar/


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks!! I've bookmarked it on my computer. Now I can stalk Team Tito!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The shows next weekend (Dec. 18, 19, 20) at the Rosemont Convention Center are probably worth going to!
Friday, Dec. 18 Ring 7 10:25 a.m. 57 entered
Sat., Dec. 19 Ring 3 12:50 p.m. 67 entered
Sun., Dec. 20 Ring 3 2:40 p.m. 65 entered




MyMaggieGirl said:


> Thanks!! I've bookmarked it on my computer. Now I can stalk Team Tito!!


----------

